# Pretty Cool Lux to Lumen Converter



## Hackerman (Mar 31, 2017)

I found this today while looking for a formula to convert LUX for my grow room monitor and thought I would share it.

Not real useful but pretty cool.

http://led.bannerengineering.com/plan-your-project/lux-lumen-calculator/


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 22, 2017)

Cool thx hackerman


----------

